# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Saunabezoek declareren bij zorgverzekeraar kan in België

## Leontien

Wie had kunnen denken dat een saunabezoek jaarlijks voor 25 euro te declareren is bij de zorgverzekeraar? Nu dat kan in België en wel door 1 van de grootste ziekenfondsinstellingen, namelijk de Onafhankelijke Ziekenfondsen. Ze menen dat ontstressen en tijd voor jezelf nemen van groot belang is.

Er is wel veel onenigheid over deze beslissing. Concurrenten vinden het een brug te ver, terwijl ze vinden dat een saunabezoek ook gezond is. 

Senator Louis Ide (N-VA) heeft er bezwaar tegen dat ziekenfondsen op deze manier klanten tot zich weten te binden. Echter vindt hij dat een saunabezoek niet iets te maken heeft met de gezondheidszorg. Daarom zou hij graag de aanvullende verzekering willen schrappen en belangrijke onderdelen, zoals vaccinaties, onderbrengen bij de reguliere verzekering.

Vind jij het kunnen om een saunabezoek te declareren bij een zorgverzekeraar?

----------


## Yv

Het moet niet gekker worden!

----------

